# The Hokie Haven



## shankar (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's my set up.

Denon 7.1 reciever

Acoustic Research 5.1 speakers

Momitsu V880 DVD player

Dish Network 722 reciever

NEC LT240K projector

Home made 108" screen, painted with the Henry Based Black Widow

4 Berkline 13217 chairs.


----------

